# Kein Coldplug mit USB Devices

## wuesti

Moin!

Folgende Situation: 

Ich habe meinen Cardreader und meinen Bluetooth-Dongle immer im USB-Port stecken. Das lief früher auch problemlos.

Seit einiger Zeit funktioniert mein Cardreader nur noch, wenn ich ihn einmal aus dem USB-Port nehme und dann wieder einstecke. Seit dem letzten (Kernel?)-Update betrifft dieses Problem auch den Bluetooth-Dongle. Da ich Bluetooth nicht so häufig benutze, ist der Zusammenhang nicht zwingend. 

Bluetooth funktioniert aber nur, wenn ich hciconfig hci0 down und hciconfig hci0 up benutzt habe.

In der /var/log/messages gibt es folgende Meldungen:

Beim Systemstart:

```
Jul 20 16:02:02 kais_quad kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Jul 20 16:02:02 kais_quad kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: setting latency timer to 64

Jul 20 16:02:02 kais_quad kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

Jul 20 16:02:02 kais_quad kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

Jul 20 16:02:02 kais_quad kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x0000e300

Jul 20 16:02:02 kais_quad kernel: usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

Jul 20 16:02:02 kais_quad kernel: usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

Jul 20 16:02:02 kais_quad kernel: usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

Jul 20 16:02:02 kais_quad kernel: usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 uhci_hcd

Jul 20 16:02:02 kais_quad kernel: usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.3

Jul 20 16:02:02 kais_quad kernel: hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jul 20 16:02:02 kais_quad kernel: hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Jul 20 16:02:02 kais_quad kernel: Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Jul 20 16:02:02 kais_quad kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

Jul 20 16:02:02 kais_quad kernel: usb 3-1: new full speed USB device number 2 using uhci_hcd

Jul 20 16:02:02 kais_quad kernel: usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=1131, idProduct=1004

Jul 20 16:02:02 kais_quad kernel: usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

Jul 20 16:02:02 kais_quad kernel: usb 3-1: Product: ISSCEDRBTA

Jul 20 16:02:02 kais_quad kernel: usb 3-1: Manufacturer: ISSC

Jul 20 16:02:02 kais_quad kernel: Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Jul 20 16:02:02 kais_quad kernel: Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Jul 20 16:02:02 kais_quad kernel: Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Jul 20 16:02:02 kais_quad kernel: Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

Jul 20 16:02:02 kais_quad kernel: Bluetooth: Generic Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.6

Jul 20 16:02:02 kais_quad kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb

```

Vor dem Herausnehmen und Einstecken:

```
Jul 20 16:03:53 kais_quad kernel: usb 1-6: reset high speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd

Jul 20 16:04:09 kais_quad kernel: usb 1-6: reset high speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd

Jul 20 16:04:25 kais_quad kernel: usb 1-6: reset high speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd

Jul 20 16:04:41 kais_quad kernel: usb 1-6: reset high speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd

Jul 20 16:04:57 kais_quad kernel: usb 1-6: reset high speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd

Jul 20 16:05:13 kais_quad kernel: usb 1-6: reset high speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd

Jul 20 16:06:26 kais_quad kernel: hci_cmd_timer: hci0 command tx timeout

Jul 20 16:06:27 kais_quad kernel: hci_cmd_timer: hci0 command tx timeout

Jul 20 16:06:28 kais_quad kernel: hci_cmd_timer: hci0 command tx timeout

Jul 20 16:06:29 kais_quad kernel: hci_cmd_timer: hci0 command tx timeout

Jul 20 16:06:30 kais_quad kernel: hci_cmd_timer: hci0 command tx timeout

```

Nach dem  Herausnehmen und Einstecken:

```
Jul 20 16:05:26 kais_quad kernel: usb 1-6: USB disconnect, device number 4

Jul 20 16:05:33 kais_quad kernel: usb 1-6: new high speed USB device number 6 using ehci_hcd

Jul 20 16:05:33 kais_quad kernel: usb 1-6: New USB device found, idVendor=0dda, idProduct=2026

Jul 20 16:05:33 kais_quad kernel: usb 1-6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Jul 20 16:05:33 kais_quad kernel: usb 1-6: Product: USB2.0 Card Reader

Jul 20 16:05:33 kais_quad kernel: usb 1-6: Manufacturer: Generic

Jul 20 16:05:33 kais_quad kernel: usb 1-6: SerialNumber: 0000001

Jul 20 16:05:33 kais_quad kernel: scsi3 : usb-storage 1-6:1.0

Jul 20 16:05:34 kais_quad kernel: scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  IC1210        CF 1.9E PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

Jul 20 16:05:34 kais_quad kernel: scsi 3:0:0:1: Direct-Access     Generic  IC1210        MS 1.9E PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

Jul 20 16:05:34 kais_quad kernel: scsi 3:0:0:2: Direct-Access     Generic  IC1210    MMC/SD 1.9E PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

Jul 20 16:05:34 kais_quad kernel: scsi 3:0:0:3: Direct-Access     Generic  IC1210        SM 1.9E PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

Jul 20 16:05:34 kais_quad kernel: sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

Jul 20 16:05:34 kais_quad kernel: sd 3:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

Jul 20 16:05:34 kais_quad kernel: sd 3:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

Jul 20 16:05:34 kais_quad kernel: sd 3:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

Jul 20 16:05:34 kais_quad kernel: sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

Jul 20 16:05:34 kais_quad kernel: sd 3:0:0:1: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

Jul 20 16:05:34 kais_quad kernel: sd 3:0:0:2: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

Jul 20 16:05:34 kais_quad kernel: sd 3:0:0:3: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk

Jul 20 16:07:35 kais_quad kernel: usb 3-1: USB disconnect, device number 2

Jul 20 16:07:42 kais_quad kernel: usb 3-1: new full speed USB device number 3 using uhci_hcd

Jul 20 16:07:42 kais_quad kernel: usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=1131, idProduct=1004

Jul 20 16:07:42 kais_quad kernel: usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

Jul 20 16:07:42 kais_quad kernel: usb 3-1: Product: ISSCEDRBTA

Jul 20 16:07:42 kais_quad kernel: usb 3-1: Manufacturer: ISSC

Jul 20 16:07:42 kais_quad /etc/init.d/bluetooth[6525]: bluetooth: not allowed to be hotplugged

Jul 20 16:07:42 kais_quad bluetoothd[6526]: Bluetooth deamon 4.93

Jul 20 16:07:42 kais_quad bluetoothd[6527]: Starting SDP server

Jul 20 16:07:42 kais_quad kernel: Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

Jul 20 16:07:42 kais_quad kernel: Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

Jul 20 16:07:42 kais_quad bluetoothd[6527]: Failed to open RFKILL control device

Jul 20 16:07:42 kais_quad bluetoothd[6527]: Listening for HCI events on hci0

Jul 20 16:07:42 kais_quad bluetoothd[6527]: HCI dev 0 up

Jul 20 16:08:18 kais_quad bluetoothd[6527]: HCI dev 0 down

Jul 20 16:08:26 kais_quad bluetoothd[6527]: HCI dev 0 up

Jul 20 16:08:26 kais_quad kernel: Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Jul 20 16:08:26 kais_quad kernel: Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Jul 20 16:08:26 kais_quad kernel: Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11

Jul 20 16:08:26 kais_quad bluetoothd[6527]: Could not get the contents of DMI chassis type

Jul 20 16:08:26 kais_quad bluetoothd[6527]: input-headset driver probe failed for device 10:1D:C0:8D:DD:45

Jul 20 16:08:26 kais_quad bluetoothd[6527]: Adapter /org/bluez/6526/hci0 has been enabled

Jul 20 16:08:44 kais_quad bluetoothd[6527]: Discovery session 0x7f4d33a328b0 with :1.26 activated

Jul 20 16:08:48 kais_quad obex-client[6734]: obex-client daemon 0.40

```

----------

## astaecker

Ist denn Coldplug aktiviert? Siehe deutsches Gentoo Wiki.

----------

## wuesti

 *arlsair wrote:*   

> Ist denn Coldplug aktiviert? Siehe deutsches Gentoo Wiki.

 

In /etc/conf.d/udev und rc_hotplug="*" waren die entsprechenden Zeilen auskommentiert. Ich gehe davon aus, dass dies sind die Standardwerte sind. Ich habe die Kommentarzeichen gelöscht.

Im Kernel fehlten Block layer SG support v4 und Unix domain sockets

. Außerdem war ein Pfad in path to uevent helper angegeben.

Das habe ich korrigiert den Kernel neu gebaut und auch neu gestartet. Geändert hat sich nichts. Die USB-Geräte (außer der Maus) funktionieren erst nach einem "hotplug".

----------

## astaecker

Für den Kartenleser versuche mal folgende Kerneloption:

```

Device Drivers  --->

    SCSI device support  --->

        [*] Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device

```

Ansonsten kannst du auch mal eine Fedora- / Ubuntu- / was auch immer-LiveCD einlegen und schauen ob es bei den Jungs automatisch klappt. Wenn ja, Kernelconfig kopieren und Unterschiede (SCSI, USB) herausfinden.

Wegen Bluetooth: Nach einem genaueren Blick auf die dmesg-Ausgabe wird der Dongle anscheinend schon gleich beim Booten erkannt, aber irgendwie klappt wohl die Übergabe an bluez wohl nicht (nur geraten).

----------

## wuesti

 *arlsair wrote:*   

> Für den Kartenleser versuche mal folgende Kerneloption:
> 
> ```
> 
> Device Drivers  --->
> ...

 

Das war gesetzt. 

Blutooth scheint jetzt zu funktionieren.

In Sachen Kartenleser suche ich an der falschen Stelle. Starte ich Fluxbox läuft alles problemlos ohne Reset des Kartenlesers. 

Starte ich Gnome erhält der Kartenleser permanent ein Reset. Auch wenn ich vorher in Fluxbox angemeldet war.

Also ist es eindeutig ein Gnome-Problem.

----------

## astaecker

 *wuesti wrote:*   

> Also ist es eindeutig ein Gnome-Problem.

 

Allerdings wurde der Kartenleser in deinem ersten Ausschnitt aus der dmesg nicht erkannt. Für die Erkennung der Geräte ist der Kernel zuständig und der ist Desktop-unabhängig.

----------

## wuesti

Ok, dann noch mal die dmesg-Ausgabe von heute:

Hier wird der Kartenleser erkannt:

```
usb 1-6: new high speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

usb 1-6: New USB device found, idVendor=0dda, idProduct=2026

usb 1-6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 1-6: Product: USB2.0 Card Reader

usb 1-6: Manufacturer: Generic

usb 1-6: SerialNumber: 0000001

scsi2 : usb-storage 1-6:1.0

```

Dieses nur zur Information, hat aber mit dem Kartenleser nichts zu tun:

```

usb 5-1: new low speed USB device number 2 using uhci_hcd

usb 5-1: New USB device found, idVendor=05e3, idProduct=1205

usb 5-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

usb 5-1: Product: USB Mouse

input: USB Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.3/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0/input/input3

generic-usb 0003:05E3:1205.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.3-1/input0

usb 5-2: new full speed USB device number 3 using uhci_hcd

```

Kartenleser wird SCSI zugeordnet:

```

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  IC1210        CF 1.9E PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

scsi 2:0:0:1: Direct-Access     Generic  IC1210        MS 1.9E PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

scsi 2:0:0:2: Direct-Access     Generic  IC1210    MMC/SD 1.9E PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

scsi 2:0:0:3: Direct-Access     Generic  IC1210        SM 1.9E PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 2:0:0:2: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 2:0:0:1: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 2:0:0:3: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk

```

Dieses nur zur Information, hat aber mit dem Kartenleser nichts zu tun:

```

usb 5-2: New USB device found, idVendor=1131, idProduct=1004

usb 5-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 5-2: Product: ISSCEDRBTA

usb 5-2: Manufacturer: ISSC

udev[150]: starting version 164

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

sr 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5

sd 1:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

```

Nochmal Kartenleser:

```

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

sd 2:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

sd 2:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

sd 2:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

```

Dieses nur zur Information, hat aber mit dem Kartenleser nichts zu tun:

```

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  270.41.19  Mon May 16 23:32:08 PDT 2011

WARNING! power/level is deprecated; use power/control instead

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.16

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: Generic Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.6

usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb

EXT3-fs (sda5): using internal journal

EXT2-fs (sda1): warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs (sda7): using internal journal

EXT3-fs (sda7): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

Adding 530108k swap on /dev/sda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:530108k 

Adding 4192928k swap on /dev/sda8.  Priority:-2 extents:1 across:4192928k 

r8169 0000:03:00.0: eth0: link down

r8169 0000:03:00.0: eth0: link down

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

it87: Found IT8718F chip at 0x290, revision 5

it87: VID is disabled (pins used for GPIO)

it87: Beeping is supported

r8169 0000:03:00.0: eth0: link up

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NFSD: Using /var/lib/nfs/v4recovery as the NFSv4 state recovery directory

NFSD: starting 90-second grace period

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

ata2.01: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: EH complete

```

Hier habe ich mich irgendwann unter Gnome angemeldet. Dann erhält der Kartenleser sein Reset.

```

usb 1-6: reset high speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

usb 1-6: reset high speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

```

Kartenleser abziehen und wieder anstecken

```

usb 1-6: USB disconnect, device number 3

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device number 6 using ehci_hcd

usb 1-6: New USB device found, idVendor=0dda, idProduct=2026

usb 1-6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 1-6: Product: USB2.0 Card Reader

usb 1-6: Manufacturer: Generic

usb 1-6: SerialNumber: 0000001

scsi3 : usb-storage 1-6:1.0

scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  IC1210        CF 1.9E PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

scsi 3:0:0:1: Direct-Access     Generic  IC1210        MS 1.9E PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

scsi 3:0:0:2: Direct-Access     Generic  IC1210    MMC/SD 1.9E PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

scsi 3:0:0:3: Direct-Access     Generic  IC1210        SM 1.9E PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

sd 3:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

sd 3:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

sd 3:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 3:0:0:1: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 3:0:0:3: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 3:0:0:2: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

```

Diese Ausgaben lassen sich in den oberen Ausgaben finden.

----------

